# Gridless. (AKA: Thinking of You. WIP)



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok, so it's not finished yet. 

Thought I should share my progress so far.
Another couple of layers needed on the face, then starting on the hair, then pillow.

Was going to be a quick sketch, just to test my ability to draw without a grid, but honestly feel I am incapable of doing a quick sketch. As usual my compulsion for detail has taken over.

Anyway, my back pain has improved greatly, and will endeavour to complete this...soon. 

Sorry about the quality, taken with my camera-phone, will scan final piece.

Just a thought, should we put our WIP in sketch book section? Or reserve that just for preliminary work?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW, WOW, WOW -- amazing!

As for where to put WIP -- I don't know -- what ever everyone else wants will work for me. 

So glad your back is improving.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would venture to say that you are one incredibly talented person. So beautiful.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Terry & chanda.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks great Carl.. I don't know the model.. but I'm sure you have it very close.. Did yo actually do it totally freehand?

D

Glad to hear you're healing up Bro


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Looks great Carl.. I don't know the model.. but I'm sure you have it very close.. Did yo actually do it totally freehand?
> 
> D
> 
> Glad to hear you're healing up Bro


The model is a random from DA.

Freehand but using a divider, with the tear-duct as a reference point, to check measurements/proportions periodically. Lots of erasing, but got an accurate outline in the end.
Same result as using a grid, but much more time and effort.

Physiotherapy, worked a treat.
Thanks D.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah.. this is the method I have been working with .. either with the pencil, divider, or ruler.. it seems to work well!

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Kinda funny, while I have heard of using a grid (do not prefer that method personally), I never heard of a "divider" before, on my latest project, I have found it easier to place features using my pencil as a guide. I will use a divider on my next project though, I have no doubt it will help.


----------

